# Immigration officer fired after putting wife on list of terrorists



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Immigration officer fired after putting wife on list of terrorists to stop her flying home 

An immigration officer tried to rid himself of his wife by adding her name to a list of terrorist suspects.

He used his access to security databases to include his wife on a watch list of people banned from boarding flights into Britain because their presence in the country is 'not conducive to the public good'.

As a result the woman was unable for three years to return from Pakistan after travelling to the county to visit family.

The tampering went undetected until the immigration officer was selected for promotion and his wife name was found on the suspects' list during a vetting inquiry.

The Home Office confirmed today that the officer has been sacked for gross misconduct.

The incident is likely to raise new questions over levels of efficiency in the UK Border Agency, the organisation formed nearly three years ago by then Home Secretary Jacqui Smith to take over all immigration controls.

It has been criticised for poor performance by the Parliamentary Ombudsman and has suffered its share of humiliating incidents - for example the incident 19 months ago when an illegal immigrant escaped from the channel tunnel port at Folkestone by clinging to the underside of a bus carrying Border Agency staff.

The Agency is charged with putting into operation the Coalition's policy of reducing numbers of workers from outside Europe allowed into Britain.
A spokesman said: 'We expect the highest levels of integrity. Allegations of misconduct are thoroughly investigated and we always take action swiftly where we find members of staff who have abused their position.

'On the extremely rare occasions where this occurs, the strongest action is taken.'

The officer in the latest incident to come to light was employed by a unit maintaining watch lists.

He is understood to have worked at the Agency's headquarters at Lunar House in Croydon, South London.

His wife visited family in Pakistan but when she tried to return to Britain she was not allowed onto the aircraft. Airline and immigration officials refused to explain to her why.

She was forced to remain in Pakistan for three years until her husband's manipulation of the suspect list came to light.

He is understood to have applied for a promotion that would have meant a higher level of security clearance.

During the vetting process the name of his wife was discovered on the suspect list, to the surprise of security staff.

When questioned, the officer confessed to his alteration of the lists and was sacke

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...errorists-stop-flying-home.html#ixzz1CixJ25Ua

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

man this guy is clever. too abd he got caught


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

sig said:


> 'On the extremely rare occasions where this occurs, the strongest action is taken.'
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Extremely rare? My ass! This guy was only caught because he was considered for a promotion, and the name he put on the list was closely related to him. And that took 3 years!

The woman was not given *any* explanation, and thus no chance to defend herself or clear her name. This would never even have come to light if she wasn't his wife!

Can you say abuse?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

PACMAN said:


> man this guy is clever. too abd he got caught


There's a differenct between clever and an opportunist. This guy is definately an opportunist. If he was clever, he should never have fest up.
Getting sac is like a pat on the back. This guys should be charge for criminal tampering.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

